# Madrid Open 2013



## Luis (Aug 27, 2013)

The *Madrid Open 2013* will take place on *September 21-22, 2013* in San Sebastian de los Reyes - Madrid, Spain. Check out the Madrid Open 2013 website for more information and registration.

The organizers managed to get an interesting sponsorship in prizes:

*3x3x3*
First - *350 €*
Second - *200 €*
Third - *100 €*

*2x2x2, 3x3x3 OH, 3x3x3 Blind, 4x4x4 and 5x5x5*
First - *60 €*
Second - *30 €*
Third - *20 €*

Additionally, there will be trophies for all the events.

As always, any foreign competitor interested in competing not only will be welcome, but also helped to the extent of our possibilities.


----------



## moralsh (Sep 6, 2013)

Some more info, Hotels and Timetable (draft)

*HOTELS*
Hotel Praderon ** Cheapest and closest to the open venue
http://www.hotelpraderon.com/habitaciones.html
(double room -40€)(triple - 64.8€) Breakfast included.

Hotel Global de los Reyes *** A bit more expensive but with more facilities.
http://www.hotelesglobales.com/es/hotel-de-los-reyes-san-sebastian-de-los-reyes-madrid.html


*Timetable*

```
Saturday

Time			Category	 	Round	 	cutoff
9:00 - 9:30	 	Registration	
9:30 - 10:20	Megaminx		Combined Final	3' 
10:25 - 11:00	Clock	 		Semifinal		1'
11:05 - 11:40	Piraminx		Semifinal		1'
11:45 - 13:00 *	7x7			Combined Final	6'
13:05 - 14:15 *	6x6		 	Combined Final	5'
11:45 - 13:00 *	3x3 Fewest Mov.  Combined Final	2 tries
13:05 - 14:15 *	3x3 MBLD		Combined Final	2 tries
14:15 - 15:15	Lunch	
15:20 - 16:05	5x5			Combined Final	3'
16:10 - 17:20	2x2	 		1st Round	
17:25 - 19:00	3x3	 		1st Round	
19:05 - 20:15	3x3 BlindFold	Semifinal 		4'
20:20 - 21:00	Clock/Piraminx	Final	
21:00 - ¿?¿?	Dinner	

Sunday
Time			Category	 	Round	 	cutoff
9:00 - 10:00	4x4			Combined Final	3'
10:05 - 10:45	2x2	 		Semifinal	
10:50 - 11:50	3x3 OH		Semifinal	
11:55 - 12:50	3x3			Semifinal	
12:55 - 13:30 	3x3 BlindFold	Final	
13:35 - 14:15	4x4			Final	
14:15 - 15:15	Lunch	
15:20 - 16:00	2x2	 		Final	
16:05 - 16:45	3x3 OH	 	Final	
16:50 - 17:35	3x3 			Final	
17:40 - 19:00	Price ceremony
```


----------



## Benyó (Sep 6, 2013)

thanks for the hotel informations!
i could find some missunderstandings in the schedule
for first: can you hold the 3BLD semifinal a bit earlier (like right after lunch) because after a whole day of competing times and success rate will be a lot worse for most of the competitors
the other thing: according to the wca rules a competitor can not be forced of choosing between two events so i think you should make the groups like there is an FMCgroup for 7x7 and a nonFMC group, when the FMCgroup finished 7x7, they could start FMC. same with 6x6 however it is easier because multiBLD does not have a general starting time.
when are the 2nd FMC and multiBLD attempts held?


----------



## moralsh (Sep 6, 2013)

I'll forward your questions to the organization, some of them have been already asked. I'll forward the answers as soon as they come


----------



## Benyó (Sep 6, 2013)

ok,thanks! if i can help anything just let me know


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 6, 2013)

Benyó said:


> because after a whole day of competing times and success rate will be a lot worse for most of the competitors



Did you know Chuck Norris did a 10.000/10.000 mutliblind at mid might after being awake a whole week?


----------



## TMOY (Sep 6, 2013)

Benyó said:


> the other thing: according to the wca rules a competitor can not be forced of choosing between two events



Yes it's allowed (optional rule Z5: The organisation team may prohibit competitors from participating in specific combinations of events). At Cambridge Open for example, we weren't allowed to compete in both FMC and multi because they were held at the same time.


----------



## Benyó (Sep 6, 2013)

sorry then, i read once the oppostite but it might have changed or i was just wrong.but that is still not very fair in my opinion


----------



## TMOY (Sep 6, 2013)

It's an optional rule. Rules of section Z exist for a long time but are rarely used.

I don't like rule Z5 either but sometimes with tight schedules and people insisting on competing in everything it's the only way to make the competition manageable.


----------



## Benyó (Sep 22, 2013)

hardest part of madrid open is just coming: i won 10 cups and have a ticket for wizzair including only large size (56x45x25cm) cabin luggage.
challange accepted


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 23, 2013)

Raoul,

Congrats on the 27.42 average on 3X3 and your sub 3 BLD accomplishments! Very good!


----------



## Luis (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah, another funny weekend of cubing / good friends / beers & tapas in Madrid!

It was nice having you here, Bence. I'm very curious about how your challenge with the luggage ends...


----------



## moralsh (Sep 23, 2013)

Benyó said:


> View attachment 3144
> hardest part of madrid open is just coming: i won 10 cups and have a ticket for wizzair including only large size (56x45x25cm) cabin luggage.
> challange accepted



You have to thank the podiums of pyra, clock and OH for letting you out of those 3 

Glad you had a good time, next time we will try to pronounce your name the right way, not with english or spanish pronunciation 

And as I told you, watch out here, I'll post a dropbox link soon.



MarcelP said:


> Raoul,
> 
> Congrats on the 27.42 average on 3X3 and your sub 3 BLD accomplishments! Very good!



Yeah, I'm happy with this and also with my 38 FM attempt  I might be happier if I wouldn't have forgotten to twist the last edge in my 3 attempts in the final (2:17, 2:50 and 2:14) all 3 with the buffer and another edge twisted, rats...

I had a lot of fun, and already can't wait until Spanish championship!



Luis said:


> Yeah, another funny weekend of cubing / good friends / beers & tapas in Madrid!
> 
> It was nice having you here, Bence. I'm very curious about how your challenge with the luggage ends...



I agree 100% with everythig Luis Posted


----------



## cubizh (Sep 23, 2013)

Has anyone recorded any kind of video of the competition that would be willing to post in this thread? Thanks (in advance)!


----------



## moralsh (Sep 23, 2013)

cubizh said:


> Has anyone recorded any kind of video of the competition that would be willing to post in this thread? Thanks (in advance)!



I have more than 100, including Bence's 7x7x7 round and the whole 3x3x3 finals, I will post a dropbox link later this week


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 23, 2013)

Why did you not make it to the 2nd round of 3X3?


----------



## moralsh (Sep 23, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Why did you not make it to the 2nd round of 3X3?



I did, quite badly, but I did 

When people were being called for the semifinal I was doing a MBLD attempt and there was some missunderstanding, as soon as I ended I did my round but on cubecomps it is shown as other name because it was already up:



> 33
> Alvaro Gonzalez Leon
> Spain
> 38.15	30.59	26.78	37.75	28.00
> ...



I was to stressed and nervous after 1 hour of MBLD and did pretty badly, which is a pitty as I was hoping to get a slightly better single and average


----------



## cubizh (Sep 23, 2013)

moralsh said:


> I have more than 100, including Bence's 7x7x7 round and the whole 3x3x3 finals, I will post a dropbox link later this week


That would be great. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Benyó (Sep 24, 2013)

Luis said:


> Yeah, another funny weekend of cubing / good friends / beers & tapas in Madrid!
> 
> It was nice having you here, Bence. I'm very curious about how your challenge with the luggage ends...



i could disassemble the trophies and put in my suitcase but it was about 20 kgs. i couldn't close the zip on the longer side of the bag and brought a book and my sweater in my hand. i'm assembling the them now. luckily all of the parts survived the flight because i was affraid of my violent closing method (i was sitting and then jumping on the suitcase) breaks some of them.

i really enjoyed the whole weekend and it was nice to meet all of you. i promise my spanish will be better when i come next time


----------



## moralsh (Sep 25, 2013)

Results are up, and photos will be up soon.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MadridOpen2013


----------



## Benyó (Sep 25, 2013)

Carlos' multi is still 47 seconds instead of 47:44


----------



## Luis (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah, we know. They're fixing that.


----------



## moralsh (Sep 26, 2013)

cubizh said:


> That would be great. ¡Gracias!



Obrigado eu 

5.7GB of Videos & Photos

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ie7dpswrll8trss/ZETNIbxHtj


----------

